# ملف انيميشن لجميع انواع المضخات -pump animation file



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اخواني اقدم لكم هذا الملف الذي يحتوي على صور متحركه توضح طريقه عمل جميع انواع المضخات​


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

انيماشن حته واحده
الله الله
المنتدى اتطور
مفيش فليك طيب 
على فكره الملف فعلا جميل و هايل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

على فكره لو دورت في مواضيعي هتلاقي اكتر من موضوع شرح ب animation واعتقد ان هذه اسهل طريقه لتوصيل معلومه


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

طول عمرك بتحب المغامره و الانيماشن


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

والتكييف 

 ودا علشان تحمل دايره DX انيميشن --- flash


http://www.dimplex.de/en/downloads/animations.html


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

معندكش ANT LIFE :d او شركه المرعبين المحدوده


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

ممكن تلاقي عندي


قريبا

vintilation animation​


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

ايه العرض القادم و اللا ايه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 مارس 2009)

دي أقل ما يمكن تقديمو ليك يا باشا

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 





شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> دي أقل ما يمكن تقديمو ليك يا باشا
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
> ...


 
حبيبي انا اللي شاكر على كلامك الجميل وتعبيرك الهندسي :d الرائع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ايه العرض القادم و اللا ايه


 ايوننننننننننننننننن ترقب الموضوع تحت الاعداد


----------



## اسعدالزريقي (19 مارس 2009)

*مشكور*

طوالله الله عمرك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الطموني (20 مارس 2009)

دائما مبدع انت يا اخ زيكو وش خليت لالنا غير الشكر والتقدير 
و حبي للاخ zanitty و لك يا اخ زيكو


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2009)

الطموني قال:


> دائما مبدع انت يا اخ زيكو وش خليت لالنا غير الشكر والتقدير
> و حبي للاخ zanitty و لك يا اخ زيكو


 و الله انت يا طمونى اللى تستاهل كل حب و تقدير و احترام


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (21 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زيكو . والمزيد من هذه الصور المتحركة في جميع مواضيع التدفئة والتبريد . وشكرا


----------



## friend2020 (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكووور يا اخي علي هذه الفائدة الكبيرة 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 





شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
وياريت لو فيه زيها او اي معلومات عن انظمة الامن والسلامة كلها من شبكة الانزار والاطفاء ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alaa_84 (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخى زيكو على المجهود الرائع.


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الملف الجميل ونريد المزيد


----------



## reem_eng (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا خدمتنا خدمه رائعه


----------



## قيفر (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## eng_mohameed (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور بس عايزه باسورد


----------



## eng_mohameed (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا مان


----------



## muntadayatt (5 مارس 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## eehaboo (6 مارس 2010)

بانتظار المزيد الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------



## spyeng_85 (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (7 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## Atatri (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.zahid (6 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## pora (6 مايو 2010)

رائع طبعااااااا


----------



## حيو الأسد (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (1 أغسطس 2010)

تشكر يا زوووووق


----------



## eng - mahmoud (2 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## saud_uk (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
مبارك عليك وعلى الاخوة شهر رمضان


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محب الحرمين (16 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحة الصور المتحركة بتخلي استيعاب الواحد افضل بكتير جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس زيكو


----------



## م.م فادي (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الملف الهام


----------



## eng - mahmoud (17 أغسطس 2010)

*
شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور*​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد العطفي (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير هذا الملف


----------



## abd el aziz m z (20 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## wael nesim (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الف الف الف شكر يا باشا على الحاجات الجامدة دى


----------



## ahmed shawky (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Nile Man (29 أكتوبر 2014)

رائعة 
تسلم يا غالي


----------



## AHMADBHIT (30 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا
.


----------



## gobar (1 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khaled elsone (5 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

